# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Где приобрести запчасти для ноутбука?

## Дмитрий Остапов

Подскажите проверенный магазин или сайт на котором можно приобрести качественные запчасти для ноутбука.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я обычно такого рода покупки делаю через интернет магазины по продаже комплектующих для компьютерной техники.

----------


## Аркадий

У меня когда сломался ноутбук то я тоже стал искать проверенный магазин или сайт на котором можно приобрести качественные запчасти для ноутбука по нормальным ценам и мне знакомый посоветовал обратить внимание на проверенный интернет магазин https://nbparts.by/ там я и приобрел все необходимое.

----------

